# B+W 82mm 3.0 ND 110 Filter



## Tin_28 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi all, 

Does anyone know if this filter: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/871605-REG/B_W_65_1073163_82mm_3_0_ND_110.html

is coming back into the B+W lineup? It says it's a new item but it's still not available yet. Does anyone know the ETA on this ND? The reason I ask is because I need a good ND for my 16-35 II which is an 82mm thread. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 28, 2012)

They announced it recently, so I think it's coming back. No idea when, though. If you need one right away, Schneider Optics (parent company of B+W) has one, although it's an uncoated filter. I have it and use it with my 16-35 II and TS-E 24 II. AFAIK, the only distributor is 2filter.com.


----------



## Tin_28 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! I saw a thread from a while ago where you and some other members were talking about it, but I was hoping to find a more inexpensive option. I recently purchased a Genus Fader Filter which was absolutely horrible due to the notorious x-effect of Variable ND filters. I guess I'll be waiting a bit for this B+W to come out on sale.

Thanks again!


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 28, 2012)

the b+w wont be any cheaper i'm afraid


----------



## Tin_28 (Aug 2, 2012)

Just thought I'd follow up on this...

I decided to go with a step down ring and see how it would work with my 77mm filters. So far, with just some basic indoor testing, I'm seeing no vignetting and perfect function. The results could be drastically different once taken outside, but for now this set-up seems to work alright!


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 3, 2012)

Actually does anyone know if b+w do a 52mm version of this? Since I am using the shorty 40 and the 20mm voigtlander a lot more these days I am looking into getting a small one since they are so much more compact


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 3, 2012)

I found one for anyone else interested in 52mm versions
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com.au/viewitem?itemId=280913513160&index=10&nav=SEARCH&nid=92753059331


----------



## revup67 (Aug 4, 2012)

> They announced it recently, so I think it's coming back. No idea when, though. If you need one right away, Schneider Optics (parent company of B+W) has one, although it's an uncoated filter. I have it and use it with my 16-35 II and TS-E 24 II. AFAIK, the only distributor is 2filter.com



Same here..thanks to Neuro who recommended this to me awhile back after I dumped my Lightcraft ND Fader (rubbish)..very pleased on the B&W. Forget searching for discounts..not going to happen..so few shops have this - if at all.. filter2.com is your best bet..I work with Andrea there knowledgeable and helpful.


----------

